# where can i purchase kerdiboard???



## EASTSIDE (Apr 16, 2007)

We are trying to start using kerdiboard in our bath remodels to save some steps but our Dal tile dist wont carry it due to the fact (so he claims)that he has to bring in a 10k inventory of the stuff
Does anyone know who stocks 1/2" panels in the southern new england area???
Thanx in advance


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

EASTSIDE said:


> We are trying to start using kerdiboard in our bath remodels to save some steps but our Dal tile dist wont carry it due to the fact (so he claims)that he has to bring in a 10k inventory of the stuff
> Does anyone know who stocks 1/2" panels in the southern new england area???
> Thanx in advance



Call Schluter: 800.472.4588


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting stuff. Just ran across a YouTube


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That is a German video for Kerdi-Board. It was shown at the last Schluter Workshop I went to (10 months ago).


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I'm in Virginia. My local Daltile and all the other distributors I have for it are not carrying it either. The consensus is that Schluter has whored out their product line to way too many companies and no one want to sink more into inventorying this product when they are competing with every distributor out there to make pennies instead of dollars. That being said, Daltile is stocking it in their Kentucky warehouse I believe and it can be transferred in upon request. It just takes some time.


----------



## TileSwetter (Oct 27, 2010)

Dal tile gave me the same story. They had one sheet in stock (which is all I needed) so I took it! I used it for a custom shelf/foot caddy for shaving legs in a shower that had already been prepped...long story... Any way, I threw the scraps in the roll off and a couple days later I noticed the fabric was de-laminating from the poly styrene core! I don't know if this is because it was sitting out in the sun all day or what, but it has definitely been of some concern to me. I like the product, its easy to use, and it saved me from having to do demolition to my beautiful prep work, but I'm not sure I would use it again.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I was by one of my suppliers (Miles distributing)today and got a catologe (price list) and they said they could get it any time. :thumbup:


----------



## EASTSIDE (Apr 16, 2007)

*Thanx*

Thank you for all the replys!
I ended up calling schluter and I am getting it from one of our flooring vendors, Bell Knapp White group
Stuff is very pricey,I think it came in at 90 bucks a sheet,but my foreman swears it will cut tub and shower installs in half compared to our old method of applying kerdi to the gyp board
We plan on doing the install next week so i will keep you all posted
Thanx again CV


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

EASTSIDE said:


> Thank you for all the replys!
> I ended up calling schluter and I am getting it from one of our flooring vendors, Bell Knapp White group
> Stuff is very pricey,I think it came in at 90 bucks a sheet,but my foreman swears it will cut tub and shower installs in half compared to our old method of applying kerdi to the gyp board
> We plan on doing the install next week so i will keep you all posted
> Thanx again CV


Is your bosses name Angus by chance?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There's more than one of us? :blink:

This Angus doesn't think the board will be a money saver in certain situations; especially a complete gut/reno.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Dal-tile is stocking the 1/2 inch sheets for 60.00 each i believe is what they told me.


----------

